# Staffy & Skin problems



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi guys

need some help

i did post a message while ago regarding the same thing however it was when i was away from home on travels and i kinda lost track.

i have a staffy he's now over 6 years old will be 7 in december and he has the worse skin problems which seem to flare up now and again.

he has been chewing on his feet to the point that they go sore and he's hopping around and little lumps are beginning to appear on his feet i guess due to the licking and chewing. 

the vets put him on steroid tablets however i really don't want him to be on this long term as its affecting his behaviour and diet. 

i have eliminated food to see if its allergy related and it helped for a while but i guess with the season change its triggering again and he's just on them constantly and its sad to see him so uncomfy. 

i put fish oil into his food and he's now on a diet of rice and chicken (fresh) with some veg etc 

i have no idea on what to do to try and help him relieve the pain - the vets aren't really helpful - he hates the visits and does get aggressive when taken into the vets but they haven't tried to give him a local anaesthetic to do test or anything and its really very frustrating

if anyone has had similar issues and knows of treatment that will work then please do let me know as I'm struggling to fix it for him :confused5:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Rice as with any grain can be a problem for dogs as it isn't what they would naturally eat. For skin problems I would try a raw diet, nothing in there to aggravate the skin and saw a post on here where the dog (Staff if I remember rightly) had the most awful skin problems which had improved by 50% after just one week on raw. It's no miracle cure and may not work at all but raw is renowned to help boost the immune system and cleanse the body of unnatural products, making the skin as well as coat healthier.

Worth a try and so easy to feed, starting off with one meat at a time, preferably chicken and building up with other meats after a week on each. Adding offal with liver, kidney, heart (although not offal) and tripe.

I would imagine you have seen a vet and had other treatments, possibly with steroids which actually destroy the immune system and if used could most likely do with some raw food to build it up again.
Lots in here about the benefits or raw and the skin, also be prepared for the vet not to agree with raw as it doesn't create revenue for them due to a healthy dog! 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Work-Wonder...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331154591&sr=1-1

Tom Lonsdale is a very anti steroid vet. Here he explains why they should not be given at all for many problems especially the skin as they actually cause skin problems along with many other problems. You should try a raw diet for three months and see what happens - you have nothing to lose and everything to gain - honest!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

There is a member on here, LexiLou2, who has a staffie who is allergic to EVERYTHING. She might be of help.
It could well be an allergy to grass at this time of year.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm here!!

Lexi is allergic to everything including seeding grass and something in muddy weather.
The skin inbetween her toes blisters and she licks them until they bleed and also get infected.

Now we can't cure it but we manage it.

Every morning, night and after ever walk we wash her feet in hibi-scrub (you can pick this up online and from boots) its an antibacterial wash that keeps the feet clean so anything that is causing a reaction gets washed away along with anything that could cause infection.
We also put vasoline on her feet before every walk, to act a a barrier to anything causing the irritation.
The only thing I use from the vet is Verbac Cortavance spray, its a steriod spray that helps keep the flare up under control.
Doing all that we keep on top of her allergies but the vet stated with allergies you don't cure them, you manage them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Agree with both the previous posts. Emma our Old English Bulldog used to have an environmental allergy, probably some sort of grass but we never managed to track it down. She was on steroids for a short time but we were never happy with it. Then whilst looking up allergies and dogs we food out about raw feeding. We have not had any flare ups since. Vet isn't happy but accepts it. In my opinion "rice and chicken (fresh) with some veg " isn't a complete diet in terms of nutrition.

Will say raw feeding is simple when you actually take the plunge but I would advise researching it first. I do not add vegetables other than table scraps as I believe dogs are carnivores. If you have to puree vegetables so they can digest it, to me it points to the fact they are not designed to eat them. Others however feel differently. Do what is comfortable to you.

There are a couple of links in my signature which may be of use and I would also recommend http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html as well as the book Malmum suggested.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

If you think it is food related/environmental, as others have said, try a raw diet or a hypoallgenic dry food such as fish and potato. Id give it maybe 3 months and if there's still no improvement ask your vet for allergy testing.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

My old boss's Staffie has this allergy.

She would lick her feet untill they bleed - poor pup. I used to give her a piriton tablet when it got real bad.

Summer time is worse, so I guess its a seasonal (grass, pollen - hayfever type) allergy.

Please let me know how the raw feeding goes if you try it.

Good luck!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

if its feet and underbelly it could even be some kind of contact allergy, to see if it is you called try camarosa ointment, its soothing and healing but also acts as a barrier see link and you can also use boots with it also on the same link for double protection
Camrosa - Dogs

Another thing that has has good results for skin problems is dernacton shampoo bar, spray or cream, if you want to check that out see link also
Dermacton - Skin Relief for Dogs with Itchy Skin

Other then this sometime a skin supplement can help to improve the condition, there are several that have had ressults. Yumega and Yumega plus has
Yumega Plus includes Salmon Oil for Dogs, Reduces Scratching - Lintbells - Lintbells

Another all round supplement is also Bionic Biotic
Probiotic for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Dog Health Supplement | Pooch and Mutt


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

sweetice2010 said:


> i did post a message while ago regarding the same thing however it was when i was away from home on travels and i kinda lost track.


You do seem to enjoy creating threads then not returning to it to offer feedback, thanks, follow-ups or even clicking the *like* button to acknowledge the time, trouble and effort of others to assist you.

I was going to offer some thoughts, but your track record IMO doesn't warrant it. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/196018-staffie-skin-condition.html


----------



## JonJon86 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey,
We bought a Male staffy puppy (7 months old) 2 weeks ago.
He's full KC registered with all the dna tests/eye screenings etc.
The food that came with him is 'Orlando beef and vegetable' ADULT food from Lidl, I know it's rubbish.
My dog has been doing solid brown stools in the morning/afternoon but later on he's been doing a softer, more pale 'log', usually followed a few seconds after by a tiny bit of a Chocolate mouse type consistency. 
Could this be stress from the new environment still? 
I've bought him a bag of Wainwrights Salmon and Potato puppy, which I want to introduce over 3 weeks.
What can you Staffy lovers recommend I do?
I've heard tins of chappie original works wonders with upset stomachs, I have bought 6 tins of it.
With my last dog I'd fast for 24hrs and put on chicken (until realised she was allergic) but then white fish (Hake) with rice.
My plan is to ween him onto Wainwrights once he's settled and when he's 12 months, put him maybe on Pero SBT or just stay on wainwrights adult.

He's shaking his head quite often, licking his bits more than I would if I could reach and chewing/licking his paws quite often, they're not sore though.
Shall I get him on Wainwrights asap and if that fails, get an allergy test at my vets? 
What does the allergy test actually test for, everything whether it be food or environmental factors?
Thankyou.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JonJon86 said:


> Hey,
> We bought a Male staffy puppy (7 months old) 2 weeks ago.
> He's full KC registered with all the dna tests/eye screenings etc.
> The food that came with him is 'Orlando beef and vegetable' ADULT food from Lidl, I know it's rubbish.
> ...


I couldn't find out what the ingredients are on the Lidl website but there is an All about dog food website that looks at the ingredients and rates them.
According to that site the ingredients are:-
Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (4% beef) Derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetables (4% peas) Minerals oils and fats, yeasts, antioxidants BHA/BHT
E320/E321 and colourants E172.

There is no percentages but they do have to put in order of whats most in it first so the greatest proportion is Cereal although they don't state what type, Meat and animal derivatives can mean any meat and parts, again derivatives of vegetable origin , vegetables can be any sort of veg and you also have artificial antioxidants and colourants in there two. Because they don't state anything that's actually in there (aside from the fact that 4% of the whole thing is beef and 4% peas) they can change the actual ingredients from time to time.

One of common things that can cause health issues like skin problems is often cereal particularly ones like wheat and maize they don't say if these are in there but they could well be as they tend to be one of the cheaper cereals additives can also often cause problems too. I think a good place to start would be getting him off the Lidl stuff and getting him onto something like the wainwrights salmon and potato you have brought, that only has a small amount of grain in it which is Barley at 11%
Its a lot better food.

It may be that he is still a bit unsettled if he is stressed that can cause loose motions in a puppy and its only relatively early days, Over feeding though can also cause loose motions, but looking at the ingredients in the food it likely wont be helping generally.

If he is worrying at his bottom a lot, sometimes blocked anal glands can cause that, and sometimes they do get itchy skin irritation too. They often do things like scooting their bums across the floor and may have a fish smell about them. Having said that though one of mine has had anal gland blockages and never shows all the usual signs. The vet can check them and empty them if they are full. If he is head shaking that's often a sign of ear problems or infection, they problem is a dogs ear canals are deep and you cant see down them without the equipment a vet has. If you haven't already it might be worth getting him a vet check never a bad idea when you first get a pup or dog anyway, and mention the ears and glands and they will check those too, just to rule that out.

You can check out more on the Lidl food and why the various ingredients are not good on the link
http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0820/orlando-complete


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with Malmum's post.
I would just like to add a suggestion, that you should also read the "Honey's Natural Feeding Handbook". This may help you understand more about raw feeding and allergies.
This little easy to read book is FREE if you register with the Honeys Website, you are not obliged to purchase any of their products and no un wanted sales emails afterwards!
The Tom Lonsdale book can be obtained from Amazon for 01.p and delivery £2.80 . Small book, easy to read !
I hope you manage to sort your problem soon without too much expense


----------



## JonJon86 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! I'll get him on the wainwrights as soon as he's a bit more settled, the Orlando food label you've described sounds pretty accurate.
One last question, should I wait until my staffy is at least 18 months before, of we decide to, get him neutered? 
I've read that if you do it before that time he can not fill out as much and his growth plates have a delay so he'd grow taller and more skinny? 
I took a pic of the food for you to see


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JonJon86 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I'll get him on the wainwrights as soon as he's a bit more settled, the Orlando food label you've described sounds pretty accurate.
> One last question, should I wait until my staffy is at least 18 months before, of we decide to, get him neutered?
> I've read that if you do it before that time he can not fill out as much and his growth plates have a delay so he'd grow taller and more skinny?
> I took a pic of the food for you to see


Opinions on when to spay or neuter vary like most things, a lot of vets now advocate spaying and neutering around 6 months or less, and there is probably people on here who have had it done who will say they didn't seem to have issues. However, saying that personally I have never spayed or neutered that young, and do prefer and have always let mine physically and mentally mature more. There has been studies that do as you rightly say seem to find that early spaying and neutering in males can cause issues physically and sometimes behaviourally too. It seems around or less then 6months seems to cause the most issues according to the studies, and under a year.

There was a big study on golden retrievers which is below, there was also another one think it may have been a follow up on Labradors too that then compared both results.. They did find on both early neutering especially at 6months or under and also under a year old,, did have the same sort of affects on both breeds, but the percentage of Labs it affected wasn't as high as the Golden retriever percentages, so maybe a certain amount of it may be breed/genetic influence too perhaps.

http://www.aaha.org/blog/newstat/po...dy-neutering-golden-retrievers-labradors.aspx
Above is a link to the Golden retriever study.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

Zombie thread from march 2012.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Zombie thread from march 2012.


It is an old thread but someone found it and posted a new question yesterday, which the replays were too Dan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> It is an old thread but someone found it and posted a new question yesterday, which the replays were too Dan.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

